
Tell HN: Atrium Academy – free fundraising bootcamp March 24-25 - justin
Founders who are fundraising: I&#x27;m hosting our next Atrium Academy - a free, two-day event March 24 and 25 for entrepreneurs raising their Series A in the next 1-3 months. You’ll get 1-1 help around pitching, fundraising, and legal negotiation from seasoned entrepreneurs and top VCs. Since starting this three months ago, we&#x27;ve had 6 founders receive term sheets. Alumni have continued perks and mentorship from the Atrium network as they grow too. Apply here and share this with other promising founders (best to get a referral from an atrium academy previous attendee&#x2F;angel&#x2F;VC investor): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.atrium.co&#x2F;academy&#x2F;.
======
bludivel
Great feedback and advice from VCs and peers! It never seems to amaze me that
after a single conversation, it can change what you should be focusing on for
your startup. Also, a great way to get a foothold in the valley if you're
outside SF.

#FirstCohortAttendee

------
markfer
Any alumni here? Would love to get a referral if possible

